# BMW rims...will they fit an MK4 jetta?



## thajettamaster (Dec 13, 2001)

Just out of curiousity.......me and a friend of mine were looking at this BMW M5 and was wondering if the rims fit the mk4 jetta? anybody know thx.....








And I dont mean Photoshopped too !


----------



## vdubgti18t (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: BMW rims...will they fit an MK4 jetta? (thajettamaster)*

you gotta check the bolt pattern... as far as i know the mk 4s are all 5/100 bolt pattern... this means five bolts over 100 milimeters... other common patterns are 4/100 and 5/112..... i am thinking that the bmw would be 5/112, but could be 5/100... look on tirerack.com and enter the modle of the bmw ans see what the bolt pattern is


----------



## TurboDave18t (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: BMW rims...will they fit an MK4 jetta? (vdubgti18t)*

Pretty sure that Bimmers are 5x130


----------



## sickvr666 (Oct 24, 2000)

*Re: BMW rims...will they fit an MK4 jetta? (TurboDave18t)*

nope, they dont fit! The pattern on the BMW is too wide


----------



## DrFeelgood19 (Aug 24, 2010)

ok i am a BMW mechanic. All BMW rim lug spacings are 5x120. You will have to buy wheel adapters to make
them work. Price range is about $120 for 2 spacer. Of course you will need to buy 2 sets. I'm currently 
looking to put a set of 20 inch staggered M6 rims on my MK4. I don't think they will work though because of
how big they are. If not i plan on selling them. I also have a set of staggered 5 series 7spoke rims i might 
try on it but i want to sell them as well. I aslo have a set of X3 rims and a set of aftermarket Borbet rims 
that came off a 3 series. If anyone is interested in them then send me a PM.


----------



## RedlineMotorworks (Aug 20, 2009)

BMW wheels will work with the use of adapters. 

H&R makes a 5x100 to 5x120 +20mm wheel adapter.

We sell them so if you need a set, let us know.

Just to clean up some of the info posted...

Mk4 = 5x100
BMW = 5x120
Porsche = 5x130


----------

